# Rock Bass Sunfish



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

My boy and I landed a number of Rock Bass Sunfish recently. Fishing down south in North Georgia. Very cool camo type patterns and deep red eye with the black stripe. Hit hard and fun on light tackle. Wading through cool mountain streams.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

They taste great also.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Good job Dad.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice looking fish! Them eyes look like mine.


----------

